# EMT for a College Football Program



## Amelia (Feb 15, 2015)

So should an EMT-I wanted to, say... oh... I dont know, become an EMT for their favorite football team that just happened to be in another state- even if its just once, would that be possible? At all? Or should I abandon my life long dream since I decided to be an EMT. he he he


----------



## Amelia (Feb 15, 2015)

I should specify: College Football in a neighboring state.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 15, 2015)

College, professional, or pee wee? 

Firstly, I'm sure to have even the faintest shot at any of them you'd have to be state certified. Secondly, most teams and organizations have all medical services pre-contracted out to whatever service has an agreement in place with them. It's not really a "whoever is around come on up" kind of deal. If you really, really want to do it, find what company provides services for that team, move to the state, apply for a job there, and see what happens. Keep in mind too that many people for most of these companies want to work these fun and glamorous positions so it's often based on seniority to determine who gets to work the cool positions. Overall, I would say chances are pretty poor. 

One other thing is that the contracted EMS service is mainly there for spectators and the crowds at professional events. Sport training staff and team physicians deal with the routine stuff on players and EMS only gets involved for transport if things are very ugly.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 15, 2015)

Its college. And darn it. I would even do it for free. Maybe I could use some connections that I have. I know its a pipe dream. I know there would be such a small opportunity to actually help out, but just to be on the field again.... 

By the way, while we're on the topic.. I heard that the sooner that you start getting teased in EMS is a good thing- that you're accepted into the group and they like you. I ask because I was teased for my... fandom, shall we say?


----------



## samiam (Feb 15, 2015)

A lot of colleges have EMT squads that train you etc. A lot of schools with medical schools also have their own  "EMS Service" That students can be a part of. Just because this is the EMS Humor fourm I have to add this.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 15, 2015)

I worked as a student trainer for my college's D1 hockey program. Now I work for AMR doing the standby for the games. Is this what you mean?


----------



## Amelia (Feb 15, 2015)

HA HA HA!!! That's great!!!


----------



## Amelia (Feb 15, 2015)

Tigger- exactly.  But I guess going over the state line is a lot more difficult than it should- especially if you passed the NREMT.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 15, 2015)

It's pretty easy to get licensed in multiple states if you want to spend the money.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 15, 2015)

It would totally be worth it.


----------

